# [SOLVED] CUSTOM TFC MAP SKYBOX WILL SUDDENLY NOT LOAD!



## Garrock (Dec 30, 2011)

PLEASE HELP? I have a custom TFC map on our server that has ALWAYS used a custom to TFC skybox without a problem. Until these new ZTMP (custom map compression/res files) started showing up. The map is quite unique in itself. But the skybox gave it that something special! The console reads:
Warning: Unable to open gfx/env/mbas_bk.tga for transfer
Warning: Unable to open gfx/env/mbas_ft.tga for transfer
Warning: Unable to open gfx/env/mbas_rt.tga for transfer
Warning: Unable to open gfx/env/mbas_lf.tga for transfer
Warning: Unable to open gfx/env/mbas_up.tga for transfer
Warning: Unable to open gfx/env/mbas_dn.tga for transfer
Error: server failed to transmit file 'gfx/env/mbas_bk.tga'
Error: server failed to transmit file 'gfx/env/mbas_ft.tga'
Error: server failed to transmit file 'gfx/env/mbas_rt.tga'
Error: server failed to transmit file 'gfx/env/mbas_lf.tga'
Error: server failed to transmit file 'gfx/env/mbas_up.tga'
Error: server failed to transmit file 'gfx/env/mbas_dn.tga'
R_LoadSkys: Couldn't load gfx/env/Mbas_bk.tga etc.


----------

